# Das Auto hätte repariert worden sein müssen. (Komische Zeiten und Modi)



## toeinai

Hallo Zusammen, 

Könnte jemand mir helfen zu erklären, welchen Zeiten oder welchen Modi diese Sätze entsprechen?

1. *Ich hätte früher dort gewesen sein müssen. 
*
Ich weiss, dass hier es um ein Konjuktive II handelt. Ich finde aber totañ verwirrend, dass er fast einem Fall von subjektivem Modalverb entspricht aber nicht genau. Warum nicht einfach ich hätte dort sein müssen?

3. *Das Auto hätte repariert worden sein müssen.* Ein bisschen ähnlich...passivisch, kon.II aber worden sein müssen??? Es hat die Endung von einem subjektiven Modalverb...Nochmal, ich verstehe die Bedeutung aber das reicht nicht. 

Alle werden durch Modalverben gebaut, aber sie entresprechen keinen normalen subjektiven Bedeutung von Modalverben.

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung hier?

Danke!


----------



## Gernot Back

toeinai said:


> 1. *Ich hätte früher dort gewesen sein müssen. *
> (...)
> 3. *Das Auto hätte repariert worden sein müssen.*


Ich finde deine Verwirrung verständlich und teile sie als Muttersprachler.

Ich denke, diese Sätze hat irgendein durchgeknallter Grammatik- oder Lehrbuchautor ohne Rücksicht darauf konstruiert, ob man diese formal zwar richtigen, in der Praxis/Realität aber irrelevanten Sätze jemals so sagen würde.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ich denke, diese Sätze hat irgendein durchgeknallter Grammatik- oder Lehrbuchautor ohne Rücksicht darauf konstruiert, ob man diese formal zwar richtigen, in der Praxis/Realität aber irrelevanten Sätze jemals so sagen würde.


Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt. Hältst Du die Syntax von _Ich hätte früher dort gewesen sein müssen_ für ungewöhnlich? Ersetze mal _dort_ durch _da_ und _müssen_ durch _sollen_. Das ergibt dann einen Satz, den ich zumindest genau so durchaus in der Alltagssprache sagen könnte.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Hältst Du die Syntax von _Ich hätte früher dort gewesen sein müssen_ für ungewöhnlich? Ersetze mal _müssen_ durch _sollen_.


Formal syntaktisch sind das unzweifelhaft richtige Formen, sie ergeben nur gar keinen Sinn, weil _müssen_ und _sollen_ in Verbindung mit einem Infinitiv Perfekt nur im epistemischen (subjektiven) Gebrauch interpretiert werden können.

Vgl. im Präsens Indikativ:

_Ich muss früher (einmal) dort gewesen sein. _
(Alle Indizien sprechen dafür_, ich selbst kann mich daran aber nicht erinnern.)_​
_Ich soll früher (einmal) dort gewesen sein.
(So sagt man, ich selbst kann mich daran aber nicht erinnern.)_​
Das dann auch noch mit einem Konjunktiv 2 der Vergangenheit als Ersatzform für die indirekte Rede zu kombinieren, ergibt im ersten Satz mit _müssen_ gar keinen Sinn mehr.
Im zweiten Satz könnte man, wenn man willens ist, dreimal um die Ecke zu denken, eventuell noch etwas hineininterpretieren, im Sinne von:

_Jemand behauptet, jemand anderer hätte behauptet, ich sei früher (einmal) da gewesen._​
Die Interpretation "Irrealis" (Konjunktiv 2 der Vergangenheit zum Ausdruck einer Hypothese "was gewesen wäre wenn") ist -zumindest für mich- in beiden Fällen, sowohl mit _müssen_ als auch mit _sollen_ vollkommen unvorstellbar. Hier wäre die Kombination mit Infinitiv Perfekt _gewesen sein_ vollkommen unmotiviert. Mit Infinitiv Präsens _sein _ergibt es aber wieder einen Sinn:

_Ich hätte früher dort sein müssen.
Ich hätte früher dort sein sollen._​


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ersetze mal _dort_ durch _da_ und _müssen_ durch _sollen_. Das ergibt dann einen Satz, den ich zumindest genau so durchaus in der Alltagssprache sagen könnte.


Also:
1. Ich hätte früher da gewesen sein sollen. (?)



Gernot Back said:


> ob man diese formal zwar richtigen, in der Praxis/Realität aber irrelevanten Sätze jemals so sagen würde.


Ich würde auch eher sagen:
1. Ich hätte früher dort/ da gewesen sein müssen/ sollen.

Ich kann mir konkret keine Situation ausmalen, wo ich das (den Satz mit _gewesen_) sagen würde.


Edit: gekeuzt mit Gernot.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich kann mir konkret keine Situation ausmalen, wo ich das (den Satz mit _gewesen_) sagen würde.


Ich verpass*e* das Flugzeug, weil ich zu wenig Zeit gerechnet ha*be*, durch den Security Check zu kommen:
_Ich hätte früher am Flughafen sein sollen._

Ich verpass*te gestern* das Flugzeug, weil ich zu wenig Zeit gerechnet ha*tte*, durch den Security Check zu kommen:
_Ich hätte früher am Flughafen gewesen sein sollen._


----------



## Demiurg

Ich stimme berndf zu.  Auch der andere Satz ergibt für mich durchaus Sinn:

_Das Auto hätte (gestern) repariert worden sein müssen (, aber es steht immer noch kaputt vor der Werkstatt rum)._


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich hätte früher am Flughafen gewesen sein sollen.





Demiurg said:


> Das Auto hätte (gestern) repariert worden sein müssen (, aber es steht immer noch kaputt vor der Werkstatt rum).





Gernot Back said:


> Formal syntaktisch sind das unzweifelhaft richtige Formen


aber
_"in der Alltagssprache"_ würde ich das nie sagen, sondern
_Ich hätte früher am Flughafen gewesen sein sollen.
Das Auto hätte (gestern) repariert worden sein müssen.
_
denn jeder versteht trotzdem, dass es sich um eine Vorvergangenheit handelt.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> _"in der Alltagssprache"_ würde ich das nie sagen


Demiurg und ich halt schon. Jeder hat so seine Eigenheiten.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> aber _"in der Alltagssprache"_ würde ich das nie sagen, sondern
> _Ich hätte früher am Flughafen gewesen sein sollen.
> Das Auto hätte (gestern) repariert worden sein müssen.
> _
> denn jeder versteht trotzdem, dass es sich um eine Vorvergangenheit handelt.



Bei "Das Auto hätte (gestern) repariert sein müssen" handelt es sich aber um Zustandspassiv, "... worden sein müssen" ist Vorgangspassiv.  "... werden müssen" ginge vielleicht, ihm fehlt aber m.E. die Bedeutung der Abgeschlossenheit des Vorgangs.



berndf said:


> Demiurg und ich halt schon. Jeder hat so seine Eigenheiten.


Im Alltag würde ich das wahrscheinlich auch nicht sagen.   Aber ich würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn es jemand sagt oder schreibt. Jedenfalls halte ich Gernots Urteil (Konstruktionen irgendeines durchgeknallter Grammatik- oder Lehrbuchautors) für überzogen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Bei "Das Auto hätte (gestern) repariert sein müssen" handelt es sich aber um Zustandspassiv, "... worden sein müssen" ist Vorgangspassiv.  "... werden müssen" ginge vielleicht, ihm fehlt aber m.E. die Bedeutung der Abgeschlossenheit des Vorgangs.


Das sind ja sowieso (zur Demonstration)  konstruierte Sätze.

"Im normalen Leben" würde man sagen: "Eigentlich müsste das Auto (seit gestern) fertig / repariert sein, es steht aber immer noch ...... ."


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das sind ja sowieso (zur Demonstration) konstruierte Sätze.


Der zweite vielleicht. Der erste nicht. Ich habe das Beispiel so beschrieben, wie ich es in der von mir beschriebenen Situation ohne nachzudenken sagen würde.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich habe das Beispiel so beschrieben, wie ich es in der von mir beschriebenen Situation ohne nachzudenken sagen würde.


_Ich verpasste gestern das Flugzeug, weil ich zu wenig Zeit gerechnet hatte, durch den Security Check zu kommen:
Ich hätte früher am Flughafen gewesen sein sollen. 
_
Tut mir leid, auch das kommt mir konstruiert vor - (aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen).
Spontan kommt mir in dieser Situation in den Sinn: "Ich hätte früher zum Flughafen fahren sollen!"  /   _"Ich Esel! Wäre ich bloß früher zum Flughafen gefahren/ am Flughafen gewesen!"_


----------



## anahiseri

toeinai,
sin haberme leído (aún) las muchas anteriores explicaciones en alemán, te diría que en este caso el alemán hila muy fino y tiene matices imposibles de transmitir en español;
al igual que la diferencia entre pasado imperfecto e indefinido supone una riqueza de matices que no existe en alemán.


----------



## bearded

Aufgrund vorhergehender Diskussionen über ähnliche Themen weiß ich, dass ich wahrscheinlich daneben liege, aber ich würde trotzdem (alternativ zu den OP-Sätzen)  jeweils sagen:
1. ich müsste früher dort gewesen sein
2. das Auto müsste (früher) repariert worden sein.
Eine Flut begründeter Einwände ist natürlich willkommen.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> 1. ich müsste früher dort gewesen sein
> 2. das Auto müsste (früher) repariert worden sein.
> 
> Eine Flut begründeter Einwände ist natürlich willkommen.


Die kannst du gerne haben.  "müsste" funktioniert hier nicht, weil eine andere Bedeutung dominiert:
1. Ich müsste früher (schon einmal) dort gewesen sein.  => Ich glaube, ich war früher (schon einmal) dort, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher.
2. Das Auto müsste (gestern) repariert worden sein. =>  Man hat mir versichert, dass das Auto (gestern) repariert wird, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das stimmt.

Üblich ist stattdessen:
1 Ich hätte früher dort sein müssen (, war ich aber nicht).
2. Das Auto hätte (gestern) repariert werden müssen (, ist es aber nicht).


----------



## bearded

Meine Fassungen würden also nur Hypothesen/Unsicherheiten ausdrücken. Danke, Demiurg.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich halte es nicht für unverständlich.

1. _Ich hätte früher dort gewesen sein müssen. _
= Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn ich früher dort gewesen wäre. (_Es war vorgesehen, dass ich eher dort war, ich war aber nicht dort. _ist hier möglich, aber das wird für mich blockiert, wenn kein Kontext da ist.)

Ich hätte eher dort sein müssen.
=  Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn ich früher dort gewesen wäre. oder: Es war vorgesehen, dass ich eher dort war, ich war aber nicht dort. (Welche der Möglichkeiten gilt, hängt vom Kontext ab.)

Hier wird sozusagen die Vorvergangenheizt "verstärkt".
Das ist ähnlich wie beim doppelten Plusquamperfekt, einer (im Süden) häufig verwendeten Nichtstandardform. "Er hatte eingekauft" ist Standard. "Ich hatte eingekauft gehabt." ist regional üblich und ermöglicht es, Bedeutungsnuancen anzugeben.

Ich bin nicht völlig sicher, ob 1. eine Standardform ist oder nicht. Ich denke aber, es ist eine Standardform.

Ohne "gewesen" klingt es für mich auch etwas formaler.

2. _Das Auto hätte repariert worden sein müssen._
Auch hier würde die kürzere Form ausreichen:
 Das Auto hätte repariert sein müssen.

Es ist der Unterschied zwischen Zustand und vollendetem Vorgang, der ja dann auch ein Zustand ist. Es sagt explizit, dass daran gearbeitet wurde. Für mich ist es keine seltsame Konstruktion.

Die Modalverben bilden eine Umkehrung (Negation der negierten Form), die hier zugleich Empörung oder Erstaunen zeigen.

Das Auto ist nicht repariert worden. Aber _das Auto hätte repariert worden sein müssen. Das war vorgesehen.
Wir wollten eigentlich nach Spanien fahren. Das geht aber nicht. Das Auto hätte repariert worden sein müssen._

Ohne "worden" klingt es weniger emotional, es ist eher ein neutraler Bericht.

PS: Ich stimme in der Analyse Vorgangspassiv-Zustandspassiv stark mit Demiurg #10 überein.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Meine Fassungen würden also nur Hypothesen/Unsicherheiten ausdrücken. Danke, Demiurg.


Genau. Darum ist das KII-Perfekt des Modalverbes auch Pflicht, der Perfekt-Infinitiv des Hauptverbes aber nicht.

Deine Fassung entspricht der Form, wie sie im Englischen gebraucht wird:
_Ich hätte früher am Flughafen (gewesen) sein sollen. = I should have arrived at the airport earlier_.
Im Englischen haben die Modalverben keine Perfekt-Formen, dafür ist der Perfekt-Infinitiv im Hauptverb Pflicht.


----------



## toeinai

Wow! Vielen Dank euch allen!

Eure Kommentaren sind unglaublich genau! Ich werde versuchen alle Beiträgen durchzulesen! 

Ich entschuldige mich im Voraus für meine folgende Frage, aber leider, was ich dringend brauche, ist besonders eine Schematisirung um besser verstehen zu können.

Es gilt also als ausgemacht, dass diese Sätze nicht falsch oder seltsam sind, sondern im Gegenteil, dass sie in der Altäglichkeit von Manche verwendet werden sollen. 

Zum Zusammenfassung könnte man dann sagen, dass beide Fällen ungefähr subjektiven Anwendungen der Modalverben entsprechen? 

Etwa wie: 

1) Kon.II Modalverben, subjektive Bedeutung, Vergangenheit. 


2) Pass. Kon.II. Modalverben, subjektive Bedeutung, Vergangenheit. 


Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## JClaudeK

toeinai said:


> Es gilt also als ausgemacht, dass diese Sätze nicht falsch oder seltsam sind, sondern im Gegenteil, dass sie im Alltag von manchen verwendet werden (sollen können).


Diese Ansicht wird nur von einer Minderheit vertreten!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Diese Ansicht wird nur von einer Minderheit vertreten!


Das ist keine Meinung, sondern eine Tatsachenbehauptung. Und als solche ist sie wahr. Zu den _manchen_ gehöre ich. Damit existiert diese Gruppe sicher.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

toeinai said:


> Zum Zusammenfassung könnte man dann sagen, dass beide Fällen ungefähr subjektiven Anwendungen der Modalverben entsprechen?
> 
> Etwa wie:
> 
> 1) Kon.II Modalverben, subjektive Bedeutung, Vergangenheit.
> 
> 
> 2) Pass. Kon.II. Modalverben, subjektive Bedeutung, Vergangenheit.


Was meinst du mit „subjektiver Anwendung“ und „subjektiver Bedeutung“? Was ist der Kontext? In welchem Zusammenhang möchtest du die Konstruktionen verwenden? Ich halte sie für ziemlich ungewöhnlich und selten, ob im Alltag oder anderswo.


----------

